# anmackey: Fuchsia Barbie



## anmackey85 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi guys this is a tutorial for a fotd I did a few days ago in honor of my purchase of Fright fuchsia p/m.












What I Used
Face
Monistat Anti Chafing Powder Gel as primer
MAC Select Tint in NC45 (not pictured)
MAC blush in Ambering Rose

Eyes
Bare Minerals in Dark 5
Loreal De-crease e/s base
MAC p/p in Rubenesque
Magenta e/s from palette (row 7, 6th from left)
Fuchsia e/s from palette (row 9, 3rd from right)
Light Pink frost e/s from palette (row 2, 6th from left)
MAC p/m in Bright Fuchsia
Loreal HIP p/m in Fiery (not pictured)
Girlactik e/s in VIP (brows)
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack (not pictured)
MAC Power Kohl in Feline (not pictured)
Maybelline Define-A-Lash in Very Black
Loreal Voluminous in Black
Loreal Telescopic in Blackest Black

Lips 
Immodest l/s
Pink Poodle l/g

Apply mineral powder under eyes to catch any fallout.





Apply e/s base and blend from lash to brow.






Then apply Rubenesque p/p over entire eye from lash to brow.






Apply the magenta e/s on inner half of the lids with 239 brush.





Then cover the outer half of the lids with the fuchsia e/s with same 239 brush.





Using a small amount of Bright Fuchsia p/m on the 239 brush, apply to crease and outer v and blend with 217 brush.













Using the 217 brush apply VIP e/s to the outer v to create depth and blend.





Apply the light pink e/s under brow with 227 brush blending out harsh edges.





Apply Fiery p/m with 239 brush on lower half of the lid.
Brush away powder from under eyes. There will be pink residue on the 239 brush without adding more, line under the eyes.






Apply primer then using 187 brush, apply Select Tint.
Apply Ambering Rose to apple of cheeks.










Apply Immodest l/s and Pink Poodle l/g.






Line upper lash line with blacktrack and waterlines with Feline. Apply one coat of each mascara.










Almost forgot fill in brows with VIP e/s.






Thanks for looking and for any comments


----------



## Brittni (Mar 23, 2008)

fierce lipstick! nice!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2008)

thats cute. thx for the tut!!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! You rock the fuschia and your lips look great! I wish I had the courage for fuschia lips :x

Thank you for the tut!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it! Where did you get that awesome colorful palette?


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 23, 2008)

Very pretty!  Great job!


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 23, 2008)

I got it off ebay!!! It's pretty cool and it was only like $8 or $9 plus shipping!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 24, 2008)

Rock that lipstick girl!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 24, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 25, 2008)

love the lipstick on you!


----------



## KristineEL (Mar 26, 2008)

Very pretty; I could never pull off those colors!


----------



## BarbaraM (Apr 8, 2008)

hello
for me something is missing
please take that as an advice and not as a critic...
you have a beautiful skin tone, so you have the chance of not having the necesity of applying concelor to "erase" imperfections...but there isn't any eyeliner so il looks like your make up work isn't over...well that is how is see it...and that's too bad because you know quite well how to blend your shadows..i like the colors you used it feets you wery well...
voila hope you didn't take it wrong..


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 28, 2008)

Super cute, love the pink lips!


----------

